# Sanshouo's Salamander Set Shop



## Sanshouo (Apr 24, 2011)

*What I do:*
- Avatars
- Signatures
- Sets
- More coming soon!
*** We cannot do gifs as of now.

*Workers:*
Myself :33 - Ava's, Sigs, Sets
Yachiru - Ava's, Sigs, Sets, Transparencies 
Starr - Ava's, Sigs, Sets, Transparencies
Gogeta - Sets, Blinking effects (see examples)
HIRING
..................................................

RULES
*- Please provide HQ stocks for your requests. If your stock is not high quality, your request will be rejected.
- Please turn your signature off.
- You must have at least 50 posts to request in this shop.
- Please wait at least 24 hours between requests.
- Please be patient, I am sometimes bogged down by schoolwork so I won't be able to complete requests
- Remember to credit and rep.
- Please notify me if you want to use my work on another forum. *

SKELETON
*Request Type:* Ava, Set, Sig, etc.
*Size:* Junior/Senior
*Stock:* In spoilertags or linked
*Border:* Dotted, Dashed, etc. (If you do not specify, I will use a default dotted border)
*Other effects:* Please specify.

EXAMPLES
*Avas:*

*Sigs:* 



​


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 24, 2011)

*More:*





*Gogeta's Examples:*


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 24, 2011)

*Yachiru's Examples:*

Avatars




Sigs





*Starr's Examples:




*


----------



## Metaro (Apr 24, 2011)

Heyhey Good luck with your shop (:

And being here

*Spoiler*: __ 




Don't you mind If I ask you now 

avatar : 125x125
Signatures size: 400x200 and less of 85,0 KB
Stock: 
Effects: As you like 

Take the time as you like , I'm not rushed  And Thanks in advance


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 24, 2011)

Tell me if you want to change anything :33


----------



## Metaro (Apr 25, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Tell me if you want to change anything :33



It's amazing :3 , Thank you again.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 25, 2011)

Metaro said:


> It's amazing :3 , Thank you again.



Your welcome :33


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

set please

senior size



make the avatar around zoro's (green hair) face

effects and borders and whatnot are all up to you.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 26, 2011)

Let me know if you want anything changed


----------



## Thunder (Apr 26, 2011)

*Request Type:* Set.
 *Size:* Senior. 
 *Stock:* []
 *Border:* Squared.
 *Other effects:* At your discretion.

Thanks!


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Indignation_ 








I didn't know what you meant by squared border , so I did one version with dotted border and one version with a solid border. Tell me what you mean and i'll change it. Any other changes, just tell me


----------



## Thunder (Apr 26, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Indignation_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks; I'll rep you now, and add credit when I wear the set. 

(I responded to your VM concerning the border thing).


----------



## Metaro (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi , again 


*Spoiler*: __ 




My request is the same.
Avatar 125x125 
and Sig 400x200 an less of 85 KB.
But this time can you mix These two images in one set , like my previos set?

Stock:  

make the effects you want , but add them dark colors :3.
Thank you!


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 









Let me know if you want to change anything. Also, I wasn't able to make the sig less than 85K  I'm very sorry.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2011)

Ava, 150x200



make it nice 

border=yes

ty


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll take it :33

*housekeeping*
Nova (Yachiru)​


----------



## Metaro (Apr 28, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't Worry , it's perfect ...sooo perfect


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, if you need anyone for transparencies, I'd like to offer my services.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> Hey, if you need anyone for transparencies, I'd like to offer my services.



Please turn off your sig  And I already do transparencies >.<


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I already sent my examples 
It can be a part time thing, when no one else is able to take those certain requests, I will


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 28, 2011)

Starr said:


> Well I already sent my examples
> It can be a part time thing, when no one else is able to take those certain requests, I will



Good, welcome to the team


----------



## Empathy (Apr 28, 2011)

Request for Sanshouo :33


*Request Type*: Signature
*Size*: Junior with a little extra room
*Stock*: []
*Border*: Dotted
*Other Effects*: Please fill in the white and grey border around Grimmjow, also have it match  Avatar please, so that I have a matching set, the rest is up to the Artist's discretiton

Thanks in advance, even if my request if denied. Of course rep and cred will be given.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 29, 2011)

Will do...tomorrow


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 29, 2011)

*housekeeping*
Nova (Yachiru)
★No Ceilings★ (Sanshouo)​


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2011)

*Request:*Transparent Set
*Stock:*
*Size:*Senior.

Rep & Credit to whom ever takes my request.

Good luck with the shop. I like your work.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 29, 2011)

The Potential said:


> *Request:*Transparent Set
> *Stock:*
> *Size:*Senior.
> 
> ...



Taking :33


*housekeeping*
Nova (Yachiru)
The Potential (Yachiru)
★No Ceilings★ (Sanshouo)​


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The Potential_ 









*Rep & Credit~*


*housekeeping*
★No Ceilings★ (Sanshouo)​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh. hey i was actually wondering if you could do it without effects really 

ill rep and credit but im just wondering if you can reverse the starry effects for the most part


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> Oh. hey i was actually wondering if you could do it without effects really
> 
> ill rep and credit but im just wondering if you can reverse the starry effects for the most part



aah okay


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 29, 2011)

Hope this is what you wanted. I added your ava for comparison only.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> aah okay


sorry


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 29, 2011)

@Nova: 

and sorry again for the inconveiniance


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks, this is my fault i should have specified not to put effects on it really


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> thanks, this is my fault i should have specified not to put effects on it really



It's alright. It was a minor thing to correct anyway  Just be sure to specify next time


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> *Spoiler*: _The Potential_



Now thats what I call a set!

REP+CREDIT!!!


----------



## Empathy (Apr 30, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Hope this is what you wanted. I added your ava for comparison only.



Thank you ! It looks marvellous. I'm definetley coming here again. ! 
 pek


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 30, 2011)

hey set please with a 150 x 150 avy

effects = up to you

text = none

avatar should include luffy/nami



thanks dude.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 1, 2011)

Will do 

*housekeeping*
TRI05 (Sanshouo)​


----------



## Bones (May 1, 2011)

Requesting Avatar, senior size. I want no round borders, I will leave the rest of creativity to you. I hope it is not a hassle to show a few different outcome I can select from. THANKS!!!


----------



## Yachiru (May 1, 2011)

Bones said:


> Requesting Avatar, senior size. I want no round borders, I will leave the rest of creativity to you. I hope it is not a hassle to show a few different outcome I can select from. THANKS!!!



Will do 

*housekeeping*
TRI05 (Sanshouo)
Bones (Yachiru)​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 1, 2011)

Request for Sanshouo

Request: Set
Size: Avi 150x150; sig is up to you
Effects and borders: Up to you
Stock:
Livin' it up as much as you can xD
Text: "ASL productions" -- I would like "productions" to go under ASL it in smaller cursive font.

Oh yeah, I would like Luffy(guy with guitar) in the avi.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Yachiru (May 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*
TRI05 (Sanshouo)
MiamiCity15 (Sanshouo)
Bones (Yachiru)​


----------



## Sanshouo (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 








The stock was kind of hard to work with  Hope you like it! Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity15_ 









Let me know if you want to change anything


----------



## Sanshouo (May 1, 2011)

*housekeeping*
Bones (Yachiru)​


----------



## TRI05 (May 1, 2011)

thanks you, sorry for the stock. awesome work! ill def be coming back.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 1, 2011)

Epic work is epic!

Loved it, I'll definitely be back xD

+rep.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 1, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> thanks you, sorry for the stock. awesome work! ill def be coming back.





MiamiCity15 said:


> Epic work is epic!
> 
> Loved it, I'll definitely be back xD
> 
> +rep.



No Problem! MiamiCity, sig off please 
don't forget to cred


----------



## Yachiru (May 1, 2011)

Will do mine tomorrow due to exam revisions :33


----------



## Bones (May 3, 2011)

No avatar yet,


----------



## Bones (May 4, 2011)

Yachiru, exams must be a bitch.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 4, 2011)

Please be patient  clearly Yachiru is very busy.


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Stock - 
Request - avatar
Size - senior
Borders - solid 

Just getting the face is fine. Doesn't matter who does it.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 4, 2011)

Will do :33 sig off please


----------



## Sanshouo (May 4, 2011)

Didn't know if you wanted it coloured or not, so here's some options 
cred and rep~


----------



## Furious George (May 4, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 4, 2011)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Vampire Princess
Effects: Red/black colored

Thanks!


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

Will do :33


----------



## G (May 5, 2011)

Set

Senior sized

stock


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 5, 2011)

Sanshouo, love. pek

-- set 
-- senior sized
-- white stroke & dotted border
-- 
-- anything that works well. :33

thanks ~


----------



## Yachiru (May 5, 2011)

Sorry guys for the delay 

My exams are being bitches.. I came home with my body aching from PE and exams today, so I'll do the requests tomorrow


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

alright :33

*housekeeping*
Bones (Yachiru)
Vampire Princess (Sanshouo)
「 Boshi 」(Sanshouo)
BrightlyDim (Sanshouo)​


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

I tried my best 
cred and rep~


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

sexy stock is sexy  hope you like. btw what anime is that from?
cred and rep~


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

Hope you like Brightly-chan :33
cred and rep~


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

*housekeeping*
Bones (Yachiru)​


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 5, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> I tried my best
> cred and rep~



It's so pretty; thanks!


----------



## Sanshouo (May 5, 2011)

your welcome :33


----------



## G (May 6, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> sexy stock is sexy  hope you like. btw what anime is that from?
> cred and rep~



Hmm.. Could you make a 150x150 avatar?
I'm a senior member soon..
And, the character is from Neon Genesis Evangelion: You can (not) advance movie.. Somwthing like that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 6, 2011)

It's amazing Sanshuuuu pek. Thank youuu <3. Will wear after next set.


----------



## Yachiru (May 6, 2011)

*Rep & Credit~*​
And sorry for the delay >_<


----------



## Bones (May 7, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> *Rep & Credit~*​
> And sorry for the delay >_<



Opps I forgot to thank and rep you. Great job.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 7, 2011)

Request for Sanshouo -- I'm back!

Request: Set
Avi size: 150x150
Sig size --  the same as stock
Effects and borders: Up to you
Stock: 

Text: I tried doing this myself and it came out horribly dull  
If you can spice up the existing text (the one in the bottom i.e. perv, capt., yama etc.. not the text in the pictures) and add "Nova Piratez" in a nice cursive font you would make my life xD

Thanks!!!


----------



## Raven Rider (May 7, 2011)

Hey Sanshouo can you do something funny with this? 

Request set Junior size.
Avy all three faces
Effects and borders: up to you


----------



## Sanshouo (May 7, 2011)

Will do :33

*housekeeping*
MiamiCity15 (Sanshouo)
Raven Rider (Sanshouo)​


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 8, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> Request for Sanshouo -- I'm back!
> 
> Request: Set
> Avi size: 150x150
> ...



Would it be too much to ask if you could incude  in the sig with the text "JET" under her? 

If you can, the sig needs to be the same size as the stock so I guess the others would become a bit smaller or maybe you can make it like a collage and separate the squares. I'm fine with whatever you decide


----------



## Bones (May 9, 2011)

*Request #1* -- Avatar
Avatar - senior  size

*Request #2* -- Avatar and Sig

Avatar - senior  size
In the sig I want you to edit the text, replace "Brook" with "Bones The Tactician" and replace "33,000,000" with "277,000,000" and don't do any special effects to sig(just like it was before) or if it is not hassle make one with special effect and the other with non-special effect(just like it was before).

Thanks.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 9, 2011)

Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Sanshouo (May 9, 2011)

Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 9, 2011)

Here's the sig only for now because you haven't told me who you want in the ava yet.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 9, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Let me know if you want to change anything ^^



when i said of all 3 I meant 3 different avies of each face.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 9, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> when i said of all 3 I meant 3 different avies of each face.



oh, okay. That makes things easier :33


----------



## Bones (May 9, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Let me know if you want to change anything.



Ooo I like you Sanshou, you one speedy rabit, that duracel battery really keeps on going.

Could you add in avatar for my second request and sig for my 1st request when you have the time.

Thanks.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 9, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> oh, okay. That makes things easier :33



Thanks


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 10, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Here's the sig only for now because you haven't told me who you want in the ava yet.



Thanks! 

Sorry for causing you so much trouble


----------



## Sanshouo (May 12, 2011)

here's the ava.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 12, 2011)

sorry it took so long, had a lot of schoolwork and other stuff to do.


----------



## Bones (May 12, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> sorry it took so long, had a lot of schoolwork and other stuff to do.



Np,thanks. Reps.


----------



## Yachiru (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for not being on  I had no internet the past days >.<


----------



## Sanshouo (May 12, 2011)

It's ok yachi-chan


----------



## Raven Rider (May 17, 2011)

Sorry that other one didn't work out but I found a new one thats good as well.

Request Junior Set.
Effects: make it sexy 



When you make the avy I want you to make one for a Senior as well for when I want to go back to this when I get my senority.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 17, 2011)

finally a customer :33 ooh this ones quite hot, will do


----------



## Sanshouo (May 18, 2011)

_
*Spoiler*: RAVEN RIDER 







_​
Let me know if you want to change anything 
Cred + Rep~


----------



## Raven Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: RAVEN RIDER
> 
> 
> ...



 thank you.


----------



## Sora (May 18, 2011)

requesting a sig
source: 
can u get rid of the 2011?
text: I don't play 'doctor' I play gynecologist
border: dotted


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

yo sanshouo 

is it okay if I ask for avy's from two different stock?
Request Type: Ava.
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Other effects: nothing too fancy 

2nd request:
Request Type: Ava.
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Other effects: same as above


----------



## Sanshouo (May 18, 2011)

Will do :33

*housekeeping*
Sora (Sanshouo)
Starr (Sanshouo)​


----------



## Sanshouo (May 18, 2011)

​
Text placement was kinda hard  Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 18, 2011)

​
Let me know if you would like to change anything :33


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2011)

thank you :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

Stacy or San



avys 

dotted white borders ,  and no borders  

Draco, Luna, twins, Hermione

not alot of effects


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 19, 2011)

Sanshouu-sann. 

-- set [ava, & transparency sig]
-- senior
-- 
-- dotted border w/ white stroke for ava 
-- nothing too big on the effects. I'd like to emphasize the night a little more & make the colors seem a bit stronger _but not too bright or saturated_, if that's fine.  whatever colors work to give it that stronger, more vibrant feel to it because of how stale the colors seem. :3

thank youu! :33

*Edit;* oh god I forgot the stock.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 19, 2011)

will do both when I get home from school :33

*housekeeping*
Kagura (Sanshouo)
BrightlyDim (Sanshouo)​


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

Kafirs ? new nickname fo me ?


----------



## Sanshouo (May 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> Kafirs ? new nickname fo me ?



LMAO, I was on my iPod, autocorrect 
however I shall call you that from now on.


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

alright then 

umm then i'll keep calling you sans xD


----------



## Sanshouo (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kafirs_ 





Hope you like. Let me know if you want to change anything :33


​


----------



## Sanshouo (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _BrightlyDim_ 





Hope you like, let me know if you want to change anything :33


​


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kafirs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfect              .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 20, 2011)

thank youuu ~ (o3o) <33.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 20, 2011)

Kay  cute stock


----------



## Sanshouo (May 20, 2011)

​Let me know if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Bones (May 21, 2011)

Requesting a set, work your magic and I don't want round borders for avatar and sig.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 21, 2011)

okay :33 who is that? Miss A?


----------



## Bones (May 21, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> okay :33 who is that? Miss A?



A dance group call Black Queen.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 21, 2011)

​
Let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Metaro (May 21, 2011)

Uhm Hi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like
avatar 125x125
signature 400x200
Stock:
No need to rush
Thank in advance!


----------



## Sanshouo (May 21, 2011)

Hi, will do soon


----------



## Bones (May 21, 2011)

Thanks again for your awesome work.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 21, 2011)

my pleasure


----------



## Sanshouo (May 23, 2011)

Let me know if you want to change anything :33 Hope you like
cred and rep +


Housekeeping
Sora​


----------



## Empathy (May 23, 2011)

Request for Sanshouo :33 


*Request Type*: Signature
*Size*: Senior with a little extra room
*Stock*: []
*Border*: Rounded like the one in your current set
*Other Effects*: Same basic effects/features as the following avatar, I like for it to match this Avatar to complete the set

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 23, 2011)

yepyep :33

Housekeeping
Sora
Empathy​


----------



## Sanshouo (May 23, 2011)

​
Hope you like, let me know if you want to change anything. I think it's a bit too simple, but just ask (: 

Housekeeping
Empathy​


----------



## Sanshouo (May 23, 2011)

​
Hope you like :33 
cred and rep if you can


----------



## Empathy (May 23, 2011)

Wow.  Super quick. And super good. It looks marvellous, thank you very much. Excellent work. Thank you. 

*Edit:* Must spread.


----------



## Metaro (May 23, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Let me know if you want to change anything :33 Hope you like
> cred and rep +
> 
> 
> ...



 no it's fine!


----------



## Bones (May 25, 2011)

I have 7 sets to request and they all Brook stocks. Can you handle that much ? And if you can I don't need them right away.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 25, 2011)

umm can you wait a few days? I've got schoolwork and my senior prom is on thursday. haha


----------



## Bones (May 25, 2011)

Np, I van wait, take your time and enjoy your prom - I didn't go to mine. 

So post the pics in a few days ?


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 25, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> umm can you wait a few days? I've got schoolwork and my senior prom is on thursday. haha


Hope you enjoy your prom. Mine was 'meh'.


Could you please make a set for me using this pic:



Avy: 150x150
Sig: No bigger than the one I have now.
Words: Can you put the words 'Forbidden Love' somewhere on the sig.
Effects: I like the effects on these pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 





or





Either one of those would be nice.:33 Thank you!


----------



## Anarch (May 25, 2011)

Requesting a set from this 



Senior Size keeping the sig a little smaller than max height,and could you edit/change the background(clouds,waves),i don't like it too much.Any other effects up to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2011)

can you banners?


----------



## Sanshouo (May 25, 2011)

Will do these on Friday or Saturday, and vegeta, no I don't exactly know how to do them, but I can try :33


----------



## Summers (May 25, 2011)

Request-Sig

You choose everything else, just dont keep the yellow it sucks.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 25, 2011)

okay :33              .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> Will do these on Friday or Saturday, and vegeta, no I don't exactly know how to do them, but I can try :33





Sanshouo said:


> okay :33
> 
> NO MORE REQUESTS



 Am I too late lol

Well here it is just to look at
Size-300x 350
Skin to match-
Text- Five Corners Clan
Helping Everyone to master Runescape.
Stock-


----------



## Bones (May 25, 2011)

Requesting sets, I want the sig to vertical and if not possible I leave it up to your creativity. No round borders.






-- Replace the text with "Bones The Tactician" and add any cool phrase you can come up with.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 25, 2011)

okay :33

*housekeeping*
Bones 
FoxxyKat 
Anarch 
^Vegeta^Two^
summers​

NO MORE REQUESTS


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2011)

goodluck


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

​
More in the next post. Cred and rep +


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

​
Next time, please request only 1 or 2 sets at a time, not fair for everybody else. Also, please rep more than once since i made you 7 requests worth of sets.  Hope you like.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

​
Hope you like, tell me if you want to change anything, cred and rep+ :33


----------



## Bones (May 28, 2011)

Thanks. I am surprise you did my sets first, I must be special person.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

how else am i supposed to gain your love


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

​
Let me know if you want to change anything :33 cred and rep +


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

​
I tried my best  Hope you like, let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 28, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> I tried my best  Hope you like, let me know if you want to change anything.



I said the wrong size

850px ? 250px


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

^alright, will change :33

​
Hope you like! Let me know if you want to change anything. I tried my best to change the yellow, but if i did any drastic changes it would've looked bad. cred and rep+


----------



## Sanshouo (May 28, 2011)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I said the wrong size
> 
> 850px ? 250px



:33 cred and rep+
​


REQUESTS ARE OPEN AGAIN :33


----------



## Summers (May 29, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ^alright, will change :33
> 
> ​
> Hope you like! Let me know if you want to change anything. I tried my best to change the yellow, but if i did any drastic changes it would've looked bad. cred and rep+



Thanks its fine, its Narutos color.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 29, 2011)

set
Text: "When it comes down to it, there are very few people who will swing the bat."
"Nothing can happen till you swing the bat."

avatar: of face

avatar and sig rounded

size: Senior

add any other effects that you think would be nice


----------



## Anarch (May 29, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Let me know if you want to change anything :33 cred and rep +



no its perfect 

thanks, +repped


----------



## Sanshouo (May 29, 2011)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> set
> Text: "When it comes down to it, there are very few people who will swing the bat."
> "Nothing can happen till you swing the bat."
> 
> ...



Will do :33


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 30, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Hope you like, tell me if you want to change anything, cred and rep+ :33


Thank you! Glad you enjoyed your prom.


----------



## Sanshouo (May 30, 2011)

​
Hope you like, let me know if you would like to change anything :33 cred + rep


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 31, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> 
> Hope you like, let me know if you would like to change anything :33 cred + rep


 sweetness thanks . i love it. ill definitly come back with more requests


----------



## Arcuya (May 31, 2011)

Hey, I would like to request

Request Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Other effects: Do anything you'd like 

I hope everything is okay(stock-wise) 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Sanshouo (May 31, 2011)

cool stock, will do asap :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 2, 2011)

​
Hope you like :33 sorry for the wait. cred and rep+


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 2, 2011)

I love it especially the text on the Ava pek Rep on your way


----------



## Hunter (Jun 3, 2011)

I've decided to take you up on your offer. :ho

It's simple, really. Just need some text on the set and to make it as High def as possible.

Size for avatar is 125x125. Whatever size you want for the Sig just not too big.
For the avatar it's just the guys face. Just make sure you have the main guy in the signature. 
No border, but if you must make it a little solid one.

Here is the stock. 

As for text just need it to say "Triumphant!" in cool text without the " of course. 
I'll rep you and credit you as soon as I can. 

Cool stock eh?


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 4, 2011)

​
Hope you like it! Let me know if you want to change anything. Cred and rep~ :33


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2011)

requesting a set
source: 
text: Anjou Naruko
effects up to you


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

​
Here you go :33

Sora, will do tomorrow


----------



## Hunter (Jun 5, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about. Love it. I'll rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey again 

Set please

Size: junior 
Border: Dotted


Could you have NaruxSaku Forever somewhere on the sig.(Could you remove the writing in the bottom corner) 
For the ava could you try to get both of their heads in the ava if not its fine  .

Any effects <3 

Thanks so much


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

​
Hope you like. Let me know if you want to change anything :33 cred+rep~


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

Senior set

borders: anything but dotted
effects: you decide


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

​
Hope you like, let me know if you wanna change :33 cred+rep~


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 5, 2011)

Your the best sanshouo pek need to wait 24h  and rep will be your way pek


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

don't mention it, bruzzah


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 5, 2011)

​
Hope you like :33 cred+rep


----------



## Prototype (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello.

_Request Type:_ Set
_Size:_ Junior
_Stock:_ 
_Border:_ Rounded
_Other effects:_ Effects, playing around with colors/lighting, etc. Whatever you think is awesome.

Also, could you make it so it isn't too large vertically, and so the Japanese text is covered?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 6, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## G (Jun 6, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Hope you like :33 cred+rep



Good work as usual.
Thanks.


----------



## Bones (Jun 9, 2011)

Requesting a resize that fits nicely in a post and change of text in the stock. If you want to add any special effect, then go ahead 


			
				Text to use said:
			
		

> This is nothing compared to the epicness I will bring to T9.
> 
> Bones Has Arrived
> 
> ...



I don't mean to rush you, but I need it for upcoming match. Thanks!!!

*EDIT: One more request.*

Rezise to fit post and change of text: "Let the workshop commence"

*
EDIT TWO: One more request, last one...lol*

Change the text to: "Battlefield IBD",  "Roll Out The Judges" and "Naruto = *Iron Strategist Tryout*"
Resize to fit post.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 10, 2011)

​
Sorry i'm late, been busy. Hope you like though, cred + rep!


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 10, 2011)

​
Hope you like. Next time please don't request so many things in one request. It was pretty easy so it's okay i guess. cred and rep :33


----------



## Prototype (Jun 10, 2011)

No worries, looks awesome! 
Thank you very much. ^^

Cred + rep shortly.

Edit: Sig off


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## G (Jun 10, 2011)

Your work is so awesome i gotta request again
Senior set
borders black and white
stock


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 10, 2011)

senior set 

Text:"Man... The Price Of Freedom Is Steep.."
avatar of face
avatar and set rounded.

do any other effects that you want. you do awesome work so its yours to work with.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 10, 2011)

aw you guys are too sweet pek
anyway will do :33

Housekeeping
「 Boshi 」
DeterminedIdiot​


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: None
Other effects: I'll leave it up to the artist


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 10, 2011)

will do, but is it possible to get an HQ stock instead?


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 10, 2011)

I searched and searched, but I can't really find anything better quality. I think its just the style of the pic that looks like that, its a magazine cover. Here's another, with words on it though


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 10, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: Border: red and black
Other effects: I'll leave it up to the artist


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 10, 2011)

got anything higher quality? 

Housekeeping
「 Boshi 」
DeterminedIdiot
Lost Cowboy
Lebron Flocka James​
NO MORE REQUESTS


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this better........


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah i guess. i'll do my best.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 11, 2011)

​
Hope you like  let me know if you want to change :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 12, 2011)

​
I tried my best  Hope you like! Let me know if you would like to change anything.


----------



## G (Jun 12, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Hope you like  let me know if you want to change :33



The avatar is fine, but could you remove the text from the signature?


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 12, 2011)

alright.


----------



## G (Jun 12, 2011)

Never mind......


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 12, 2011)

​
Hope you like, let me know if you want to change anything :33


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 12, 2011)

OK  

or 




My bad for the sig.............


----------



## Lost Cowboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Hope you like, let me know if you want to change anything :33



Looks great!

Much thanks for the work


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 12, 2011)

sig off please


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 12, 2011)

​
I did what i could, hope you like. cred+rep


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 12, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I tried my best  Hope you like! Let me know if you would like to change anything.


looks great man  thanks alot


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 12, 2011)

no problem, come again :33 

REQUESTS ARE OPEN


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Jun 13, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: 150x150

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stock: 




It would be awesome if the logo can be somewhere behind him. 

Text: "Takin' my talents to South Beach"
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 13, 2011)

will do :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 13, 2011)

​
Hope you like :33 let me know if you wanna change anything


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Jun 13, 2011)

Love it!!!

Great work Sanshouo, definitely coming back xD


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 13, 2011)

thanks  come back soon :33


----------



## Prototype (Jun 14, 2011)

Sanshouo, my good sir, may I request?  Your work is too good.

_Request Type:_ Set (could the text say Yami)
_Size:_ Junior
_Ava Stock:_ _Sig Stock:_
_Border:_ Dotted
_Other effects:_ Your choice. Could you also resize the sig, to be somewhat smaller than my current one? 

Thanks.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 14, 2011)

*Request type:* Set (close up of the Red on the right for the ava)
 *Stock:* []
 *Border: *Round
 *Effects:* Up to you
 *Size:* Senior (please leave some space in the sig, 500X300 would be good)
 Thanks.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 14, 2011)

will do :33 

Housekeeping
Prototype 
Thunder​


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 15, 2011)

​
Hope you like :33 let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Prototype (Jun 15, 2011)

As always Sanshouo, your work is amazing. ^^
Thank you once again. Cred + rep will be done.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 15, 2011)

no problem, come again soon 


*Spoiler*: _Thunder_ 






​
Hope you like :33 let me know if you want to change anything.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks awesome Sanshouo, thanks!


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 15, 2011)

my pleasure


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 17, 2011)

set 
Size: senior
avatar: guy face
avatar and sig rounded
Text: "You Gotta Enjoy The Good Times...""...While They Last.."
add any other effects. havent dissapointed me yet 



note. my girlfriend just made me a set so you can take you time on mine. no hurry


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

Senior set 

borders none

stock 
Just the 3 girls in the left side. Avatar of the yellow-haired girl.

Thank you.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 18, 2011)

will do 

HOUSEKEEPING
DeterminedIdiot
V​


----------



## Pyro (Jun 19, 2011)

I would like a senior set please.

Image: 

Writing: If you could put "Summoner name: AboutTenPandas" in the sig, I would appreciate it.

Borders/effects: Up to you. I trust you as an artist.

Please/thank you. Reps incoming.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 19, 2011)

​
If i blew up the guys face any more in the ava it would've looked really bad, sorry  Hope you like though, let me know if you want anything changed :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 19, 2011)

​
Hope you like, let me know if you would like to change anything :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 19, 2011)

​
Hope you like, let me know if you would like to change anything :33


----------



## G (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 19, 2011)

no problem :33


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 19, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> 
> 
> If i blew up the guys face any more in the ava it would've looked really bad, sorry  Hope you like though, let me know if you want anything changed :33


looks great. i love it. thanks alot 

will rep after 24 hours


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 20, 2011)

Senior Set.



Text-Join the Light 

Borders- dashed

everything else up to you.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Sanshouo

Junior set Please

Stock:  

Border: Any

Effects: Work your magic(Also make sure to remove that logo)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 20, 2011)

will do :33

Housekeeping
Raven Rider (any)
Rokudaime Hokage (Sanshouo)​


----------



## Pyro (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks amazing. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 22, 2011)

hey guys i've been studying for exams  so i'll do all your requests when i get home tomorrow. sorry for the wait!


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 23, 2011)

​
Hope you like, sorry it took so long. I had exams


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 23, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Hope you like, sorry it took so long. I had exams



uhh Sanshouo I said "Join the Light".


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 23, 2011)

​
Hope you like, sorry it was late


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 23, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> uhh Sanshouo I said "Join the Light".



CRAP. my photoshop crashed on me and i forgot to save the psd. shittshitshithshit D: okay gimme a while longer


----------



## Raven Rider (Jun 23, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> CRAP. my photoshop crashed on me and i forgot to save the psd. shittshitshithshit D: okay gimme a while longer



Its ok


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it mate  will rep asap (must spread )


----------



## G (Jun 30, 2011)

Hellooooooo
request: senior set
stock 
no text
Borders: Black and White

~
Thank you.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry for the unannounced hiatus everyone. I went on vacation and I also got a new laptop, it's going to take a while before I get photoshop and everything else ready.

I'm back, but no requests yet


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 3, 2011)

REQUESTS ARE OPEN AGAIN


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes your back in business xD

Stock: 

Avatar size: 150x150 (Luffy, Robin, and Chopper on the motorcycle)
Effects: Up to you.

Signature size: Up to you. (whole image)
Effects: Up to you.
Text: "Dreamer" (cursive, bottom right hand corner) and right below that in smaller font -- "Believe in Wonderland!"

Thanks Sanshouo!!!


----------



## Empathy (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad to see you're back, Sanshouo. Gotta request for you. :33 ;


*Request Type:* Signature
*Size:* Senior, with room for some extra stuff
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you, just have it match  avatar

Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks guys, i feel so wanted  will do.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _MiamiCity_ 






​go easy on me, i'm a little rusty  Let me know if you want to change anything, cred + rep :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 5, 2011)

​
cred only, rep if you want. I'd feel bad for making you rep because there wasn't much to do to make it match the avy  Hope you like! :33


----------



## Empathy (Aug 5, 2011)

That's lovely, thank you. :33


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _MiamiCity_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! The text and crop is perfect xD

Can you just make the colors a bit darker (like the pink) more male-like lol

If you can't that's fine


----------



## Oceania (Aug 5, 2011)

OK first request

Wondering if u can do a transparancy for me please.



Stock: 


Many thanks.


----------



## Pyro (Aug 6, 2011)

Could I possibly get a senior size set with this stock? 

I would like the sig to be the full picture with whatever effects and border you think would look best, and then the avatar to simply be Franky from the head/arms up.

I've seen your work and it looks great! Thanks soo much in advance!


Stock:


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 6, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> I love it! The text and crop is perfect xD
> 
> Can you just make the colors a bit darker (like the pink) more male-like lol
> 
> If you can't that's fine



okay i'll try :33



FormerAbyssalone said:


> OK first request
> 
> Wondering if u can do a transparancy for me please.
> 
> ...



looks hard  i'll try, but i'm no good at transparencies, just a warning :33



Pyro said:


> Could I possibly get a senior size set with this stock?
> 
> I would like the sig to be the full picture with whatever effects and border you think would look best, and then the avatar to simply be Franky from the head/arms up.
> 
> ...



will do :33


Housekeeping
FormerAbyssalone
Pyro​


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 7, 2011)

​
I only tweaked the colours a bit, is it fine?


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 7, 2011)

​
Yeah this shows how bad i am with transparencies. I'm much better at normal setmaking :33 I tried my best;hope you like this piece of crap anyway  cred and rep if taking


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 7, 2011)

​
Hope you like, tell me if you want to change anything :33 cred and rep


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 8, 2011)

_Request Type_: Set
_Borders_: Whatever you feel like doing.

_Avatar_ - 
_Width_: 150, _Height_: Anywhere from 150 to 200, your choice.
_Stock_: _Specifications:_ Flip the image horizontally, please.

_Signature_ - 
_Width_: 500, _Height_: Anywhere from 300 to 480, your choice again. : P
_Stock_: 
Cheers. :3


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 9, 2011)

Request Type: Ava
Size: Junior
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Border: Dotted
Other effects: can you make it very bright with shades of blue


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 10, 2011)

​
Hope you like  let me know if you want to change anything!


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 10, 2011)

​
Couldn't make it TOO bright, hope you like. Let me know if you would like to change anything, cred + rep


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 10, 2011)

Ooo, love what you have done with the colors. If I were to ask for any change, maybe add a tiny bit of any of the blues in the sig to the avatar? If not it is still lovely and I'll use as is. :3


----------



## Bones (Aug 10, 2011)

Requesting senior avatars, I will leave the creativity up to you.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 12, 2011)

​
Hope you like, cred + rep


----------



## Bones (Aug 12, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Hope you like, cred + rep



You don't VMed people no more . Thanks.

EDIT:

For the third pic, the one I am using right now, could you other alternatives instead in a grayscale. Thanks.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 12, 2011)

edited~~
don't forget to rep D:


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 13, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Couldn't make it TOO bright, hope you like. Let me know if you would like to change anything, cred + rep



Thanks! I love it! pek


----------



## Bones (Aug 13, 2011)

Could you make a set out of this for me:  Thanks!!


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 14, 2011)

​
Here you go. Cred + rep please :33


----------



## Bones (Aug 14, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> Here you go. Cred + rep please :33



I love it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you make me an avy out of this?

Stock: 

Size: 150x200 and 150x150

Border: Very thin black 

Text: "The Hero" and the other has no border please





Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 16, 2011)

no prob, will do~


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 16, 2011)

​let me know if you want to change anything


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 16, 2011)

You didn't do both other text as well?

Also if you don't mind zooming out some? If you didn't save it it's fine.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 16, 2011)

wait, what do you mean by both other text? 
I didn't save it though, sorry


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 16, 2011)

Like one with text and the other without text.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 16, 2011)

so which one with text, 150x200? i'll redo it if you want.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 16, 2011)

I just wanted the 150x200 without text. Sorry  for the confusion. I said it it in the text part but I probably confused you.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 17, 2011)

Here, i redid them for you :33 hope you like


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 17, 2011)

Perfect. Thank you so much. I'll rep you again for having to redo them. Thanks again.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 17, 2011)

Np, come again :33


----------



## Metaro (Aug 19, 2011)

Yo Sanshouo 

*Spoiler*: _ I liked how you did Jintanmenma set_ 




Can I have aother set 
Avatar size --> 125x125
Signature size--->400x200
Stock----> 
Text and colors as you want 

Thank you


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 19, 2011)

sure thing, i'm a JintaxMenma fan as well :33


----------



## Bones (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey brah, I am requesting sets, please:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brie (Aug 19, 2011)

For Starr. Or anyone who specializes in transparencies, really. 


Request Type: Signature Transparency
Size: Junior
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Remove the original text, please.




If there are complications with the stock please tell me.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 20, 2011)

will do guys~~


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 






​

I didn't really read the request at first so I made a transparency version cause i thought it would look cool xD so think of it as a bonus cuz you're a regular  Enjoy:33


----------



## Metaro (Aug 21, 2011)

I love it *o* Both versions  thank you


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 21, 2011)

Request Type: Ava
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Border: none
Other effects: Something that was done like here 

Id like both narutos face and rasengan to be seen.

Thx in advance


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 21, 2011)

will do~

Housekeeping
Bones
Brie
Kaijin​


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 22, 2011)

​
I'm pretty sure i've told you this before, but please do not request multiple sets at a time. It's unfair for others-next time your request may be rejected if you request too many at one time.  That said, hope you like.


----------



## Bones (Aug 22, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> I'm pretty sure i've told you this before, but please do not request multiple sets at a time. It's unfair for others-next time your request may be rejected if you request too many at one time.  That said, hope you like.



Ight, sorry and thanks.


----------



## Kizaru (Aug 22, 2011)

senior set request from this



do whatever you think works best :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 22, 2011)

will do~

Housekeeping
Brie
Kaijin
Kizaru​


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior [the ava one more in 150x150 and 150x200]
Stock: 
Border: none 
Other effects: simple how this...  but you can use more effect when you want.


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 27, 2011)

hey guys, sorry for this, but there's been some problems with my computer and i had to restore it, and i lost photoshop. So for now, until i get photoshop up and running again, I can't do the requests yet. Please be paitient  My apologies.

*NO REQUESTS FOR NOW*


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 27, 2011)

Since i won't be able to fulfill any requests for a while, *Cero Barrage* will be filling in for me. Go easy on him, he's quite new to the set-making game :33

Here are some of his examples: 





*REQUESTS FROM CEROBARRAGE ARE AVAILABLE*


----------



## Cero Barrage (Aug 28, 2011)

*brie*

I'm not good with trans :sweat but it's worth a shot

There wasnt a way to get the txt off the wings, i dunno if you wanted it or not


----------



## Cero Barrage (Aug 28, 2011)

kizaru ​
I hope this works out for you


----------



## Brie (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you, but I had said I wanted to get rid of the original text.

If that's not possible then I could always make a different request.


----------



## Cero Barrage (Aug 28, 2011)

I can delete most of it, but there is some that just cant be deleted without deleting some of the wings. Sorry


----------



## Brie (Aug 28, 2011)

That's fine. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 12, 2011)

Well.....i'm not sure if anyone will come back  but 
 I'M BACK LOL after a long-ass hiatus. Requests are open


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 13, 2011)

set
avatar of the guys face
avatar and sig rounded
Text: "The Feeling Of....""...Being Alone....""...Is Finally Gone..."
add anything else  you are good so i know i wont be dissapointed


----------



## Bones (Oct 14, 2011)

Requesting Avatar and Sig:

Avatar:

Sig:


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _DeterminedIdiot_ 




here you go, hope you like :33





*Spoiler*: _Bones_ 




hope you like :33


​


----------



## Bones (Oct 15, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bones_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just realize I don't like the stock that I use for the sig. I have brand new stock, where I think you can be creative with and it matches with avatar. I hope I can request again:


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 15, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> *Spoiler*: _DeterminedIdiot_
> 
> 
> ...


 

sweetness man you never dissapoint


----------



## Metaro (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




|Set
|Stock :
|Avatar size : 125x125
|Signature size: 400x200 or what it's easier for you.
| effects: surprise me .
|Text . invent some 
|Borders : Dotted.
Thanks in Advance  .


----------



## Bones (Oct 18, 2011)

Bones said:


> Thanks, I just realize I don't like the stock that I use for the sig. I have brand new stock, where I think you can be creative with and it matches with avatar. I hope I can request again:



Just reminding you if you forget since you didn't like the sig in the first place.


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 




hope you like :33 cred and rep~


----------



## Metaro (Oct 18, 2011)

ahahaha xD The artist of this pic told Itachi actually said that xD. 
Thanks you


----------



## Sora (Oct 20, 2011)

can u make three  sets for me plz!!!
dotted borders
sources:



i'll rep u three times i swear if i forget remind me!!


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 20, 2011)

okay...since you gave me such nice stocks to work with


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Oct 20, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: do as you wish. 
Borders: semi-rounded
Size: junior


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 22, 2011)

​
hope you like, cred and rep, i'll do the other sets after i do the other 2 requests  it's only fair


----------



## Metaro (Oct 23, 2011)

Another request 

Stock: 
Signature 400x200
Avatar125x125

Take your time  and Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 23, 2011)

okay :33 ooh, how electrifying!  will do.


----------



## Red Version (Oct 23, 2011)

*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Avy: 150x200
*Stock: * 
*Border:* Dotted
*Other effects:* Just make it look awesome.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 24, 2011)

set dude 
avatar of the mouths and pocky
avatar and sig rounded
Text: "Can We Just Stay...""....Connected Like This.."
add any other effects you want  you talented beast you are


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 24, 2011)

will do :33 

Housekeeping
Wheeler
Metaro
Red Version
DeterminedIdiot​


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 24, 2011)

​
hope you like, cred and rep :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 24, 2011)

​
hope you like, cred and rep :33


----------



## Metaro (Oct 24, 2011)

I love it Sanshouo  pek
Thank you pek.


----------



## Red Version (Oct 24, 2011)

Btw I plan on using this on a Naruto forum.


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 25, 2011)

okay, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Red Version (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 25, 2011)

Someone requested SoulMaka here, so I'll request KidMaka. 
I wanted to request here a long time ago, but you closed the shoppu. 

TYPE: SET;
SIZE: SENIOR;
STOCK: ;
EFFECTS: ANYTHING YOU WANT;
INFO: CAN YOU REMOVE THE KANJI? :3​
If the stock's not good enough, please tell. :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 25, 2011)

will do :33 wait...you want me to remove the kanji only  or all the text?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 25, 2011)

All the kanji.  You don't need to redraw anything. :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 25, 2011)

​


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 25, 2011)

​
hope you like :33


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 26, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> hope you like :33



very well done. thanks alot man


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Solid, unless you have a better idea 
Other effects: leaving this up to you.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Empathy (Oct 26, 2011)

Aye Sanshouo, I got a request for you :33



For the ava, I want the bottom image of his eyes. For the sig, the top one of his _Susanoo_. Also, if I could get 150x200 and 150x150 versions of the ava, that would be marvelous. For the sig, senior sized with a little room for some extra stuff. The rest is up to you, effects border and stuff(whatever you think would make it look best). Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 26, 2011)

Set Please

Size: Avatar 150X150

Stock: 

Make the Avatar Basil Hawkins the dude with the curly blond hair, oh and if you can put his name into the avatar that would be nice as well. 

Everything else i leave to your masterful skill.


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 26, 2011)

will do :33

Housekeeping
Tsukuyo
SilverCross
Empathy
RumbleKing Yoshitsune​


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 30, 2011)

​
hope you like, sorry for the wait. cred and rep :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 31, 2011)

​
done. sorry for the wait, hope you like :33


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 31, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Ava: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: And again we enter the valley of death, but we shall fear no evil for we, the Vongola are the baddest motherfuckers in the valley.
*Notes*: I want one with text and another without text. And may there be avas of everyone except Reborn(The baby) and Chrome(The one resting on Tsuna's chair)?


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 31, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> ​
> hope you like, sorry for the wait. cred and rep :33



Thank you so much!  It looks very nice and interesting.


----------



## S (Oct 31, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: Leaving this up to you.
Stock:


----------



## Sanshouo (Oct 31, 2011)

will do :33

Housekeeping
Empathy
RumbleKing Yoshitsune
Spartan1337
S​


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2011)

? Request Type: Set.
? Size: Senior.
? Stock:   [/SPOILER]
? Border: Dotted.
? Effects: Attempt to make it mysterious and a little dark. Keep it subtle though, it looks fair as is. If possible remove the marking in the top right corner.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 1, 2011)

Is it cool if I request a siggy out of this?



I don't know the norms.  Can I just request like this?  Or do I have to have certain privileges before doing so?  

Thanks.


----------



## Sanshouo (Nov 4, 2011)

sure will be happy to do 



Housekeeping
S
Leon
Van fende​


----------



## Sanshouo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 5, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The set's fucking bauce 

Well worth the wait, thanks.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 5, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


> sure will be happy to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry if it's too much trouble.  But do you believe it's possible to remove the text from the picture?

Sorry, sig off.  I forgot that rule.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Set Please!

worker: Anyone
Effects: Whatever you wanna do
Size: Senior Size


First Panel

-edit-


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 6, 2011)

Set request? 

Stock: 
Worker: Anyone
Effects: Make it look nice
Size: Senior
Avatar: Ichigo


----------



## Sanshouo (Nov 7, 2011)

will do ~ 

Housekeeping
S
Leon
Van fende 
GunX2
NeoKurama​


----------



## Sanshouo (Nov 12, 2011)

​


----------



## Red Version (Nov 12, 2011)

*Request Type:* Set
Size: 1 Junior Size, and a 150x200
*Stock:* 
*Border:* dashed
*Other effects:* Make it bring out Aokiji
Once again I will be using this on another forum. As I find your work beautiful. (:


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 12, 2011)

Red Version said:


> *Request Type:* Set
> Size: 1 Junior Size, and a 150x200
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* dashed
> ...



Link doesn't work man.

Try using the sharing links the site provides.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Sanshouo. I love it.  

And don't worry, school does come first.  Thanks for the bonus avy.  It's perfect.  pek


----------



## Leon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sanshouo said:


>



Thanks a lot. That's basically exactly what I wanted.  I know you've got little time to spare but I like to give every shop owner a shot at one point.


----------



## Red Version (Nov 12, 2011)

Use this Stock then
-http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=Crocodile%20Impel%20down&order=9&offset=24#/d2amc7o

oh and focus around Crocodile if you could.


----------



## Sanshouo (Nov 13, 2011)

no problem all :33
and will do~~

Housekeeping 
Red Version


----------



## Red Version (Nov 13, 2011)

Stock-

link was broken last time.


----------



## Sanshouo (Nov 16, 2011)

​
:33


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Nov 17, 2011)

set please
avatar of faces
avatar and sig rounded
Text: "Hey There...""...Come Here Often?"
add anything else


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _DeterminedIdiot_


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 10, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _DeterminedIdiot_


sweet it looks so nice thanks alot


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, I really like your work 

Think you could do this for me?

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Avatar: 

Details: Just focus around his face

Sig: 

Details: Include as much as it as you can

I'm looking forward to this set, and sorry if the stocks aren't very good.


----------



## Tsukishima (Jan 10, 2012)

Set, , Junior. 

Thanks! :33


----------



## Solaela (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope this is possible.

Set size: Senior

Border: Plain rounded

Stock: 


Text on sig: Queen of the dragons.

Focus on the head please for avatar.


----------



## Tsukishima (Jan 11, 2012)

xXSegundaEtapaXx said:


> Set, , Junior.
> 
> Thanks! :33



And can i have a rounded border please? :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 13, 2012)

enjoy :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Aeiou (Jan 13, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> enjoy :33



Fantastic! Thank you very much


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 13, 2012)

Could I request two signatures please?





Special effects:  Dotted borders, and without text if possible.  Will rep and cred when using.  :33


----------



## Minko (Jan 14, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Solid black line 
Other effects: Whatever you think looks the best :33 Preferebly something to suit the theme of the picture. (sinister, dark etc.)

Thank you


----------



## kyochi (Jan 14, 2012)

*Type:* set 
*Size:* senior 
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* of your choice 
*Text:* _Silly Kyochew_ 
*Border:* none 
*Sig size:* exactly like  

Please and thank you.


----------



## zetzume (Jan 14, 2012)

dream

Type;; Set
Images;;
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://nekopews.tumblr.com/post/15650267806



Text;; Ava: None
sig- None
Sizes;; Ava: junior
Sig: 400x300
Can I also have a 400x130 size? <":
Other;; Dotted boarders.~~ 

*Thank You!*​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 14, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted

Go crazy with it.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Seraphine_ 




hope you like!


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Seraphine (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you very much Sanshou.  Love it.  :33


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 14, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



This is great work, Sanshouo. Will rep and credit.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 14, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



Hooooooooly shit. The service here is brilliant ! 

Thanks so much for the set, I love it. =w=


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone pek come again!


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior ; 150 x 200 Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Border:* White Dotted
*Text:*
- On the avatar please put "Lightning"
- On the signature, "It flashes bright, then fades away"
*Other effects:* Up to you.

Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Laix_ 





It doesn't look that great, but i tried my best  hope you like it.


----------



## Laix (Jan 17, 2012)

are you kidding me? that is fucking beautiful. so glad i requested, and defo coming back again.

thank you


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad you liked it pek


----------



## Oturan (Jan 17, 2012)

Requesting set

Ava: senior
sig size: 500 x 350
stock: 
Borders: rounded
Details: *none*
thks :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 17, 2012)

Details: none...does that mean you want no effects?


----------



## Oturan (Jan 17, 2012)

yes                           . :33 that's what I mean.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 




sorry for taking so long for such a simple request lol


----------



## Fiona (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello  


im not needing anything specific i would just like love to be a theme if you could please 


i would prefer rounded edges similar to that of my avatar and my favorite color is Ice Blue other than that you can do whatever you want :33


----------



## Melodie (Jan 18, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Junior
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Rounded
*effects:* up to you 
* Note :* please remove the current text and put Melodie somewhere in the signature. Yes i am going to credit the orginal work too :33


----------



## Oturan (Jan 18, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oturan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no need to apologize. You're quicker with requests then most here. Thanks. It looks good.



*EDIT: could you make the ava junior instead, plz?* :33


----------



## River Song (Jan 18, 2012)

Why Hello 



> *Type:* Set
> *Size: *Senior
> Stock:
> 
> ...


I'm being a little specific, so if it isn't doable let me know


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 18, 2012)

Oturan said:


> no need to apologize. You're quicker with requests then most here. Thanks. It looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: could you make the ava junior instead, plz?* :33



oops, will do. 

and will do everything else too :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello there. :33

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:*  Lemme know if you can't see it.
*Border:* Black border
*Effects:* Up to you 
*Text:* "Singing!", place it wherever you want. :33

Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, will do :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Oturan (Jan 18, 2012)

thks!


----------



## Fiona (Jan 18, 2012)

hello just augmenting my request, i didnt request a size i woul like it to be senior signature size plz :33


----------



## Ginkurage (Jan 20, 2012)

Those are some pretty amazing examples you guys have. Requesting!

Request Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: Jinbei:  (The blue guy, if you don't watch One Piece).
Border: Completely up to you, you're the artist. Do whatever you think looks best with the stock.
Other effects: Completely up to you, you're the artist. Do whatever you think looks best with the stock.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello.

Could you please make a senior size set for me w/ this pic:



I would just like a dotted border. I leave everything else to you.:33


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 22, 2012)

Set
Senior Sized 
Stock:  <--(Tobi), 
Border: Dotted 
Other effects: up to you


----------



## Nimakuzage (Jan 22, 2012)

Signature

Text: emrebrah
Request Type: Avatar & Sig (Matching)
Size: 450x150
Stock: 
Other effects: A darkness effect would look good, can you's make it look as fancy and neat as possible. I want it to be an amazing signature!

Avatar (Matching to the signature, if possible)

Size: 80x80
Stock: Same as above.

I honestly really appreciate this, I been using my current signature and avatar for nearly 3 years now. So me requesting a signature isn't a monthly thing. THANK YOU!


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 23, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Avy stock:* 
*Sig stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Borders:* Just don't make em rounded
*Effects:* Whatever you'd like, but try to keep it more simple

Take your time


----------



## Stripes (Jan 23, 2012)

*Request Type:* Siggy
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









 *Border:* Doesn't matter.
*Other effects:* Scan lines and my name. ;')


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 23, 2012)

will do





NO REQUESTS FOR NOW


----------



## Melodie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> will do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 it's so beautiful, but can you please remove the the white line if you have some time? :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 24, 2012)

i'm really sorry but i forgot to save the .psd file, i can't make any changes


----------



## Melodie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> i'm really sorry but i forgot to save the .psd file, i can't make any changes



It's alright, it doesn't change the fact that it's awesome though :33.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 24, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



thanks

will wear soon


----------



## Ginkurage (Jan 24, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



Amazing! You're the best.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 25, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>


Thanks! It's gorgeous!


----------



## River Song (Jan 25, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



Its Amazing


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 25, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>


It's beautiful.


----------



## Sera (Jan 25, 2012)

*Senior sized set*

*Stock:*



Could you join these two together or something please? And I would like the sig as big as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Nimakuzage_ 




I tried my best with the stock you gave me, it was kind of hard to work with. Hope you like it!


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 25, 2012)

will do, Kushina :33


----------



## Nimakuzage (Jan 25, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nimakuzage_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks amazing, Snake looks so good in it. I would have love the text to be all small caps, if you could re-edit that part I would forever be in love with you. I really really appreciate it, repped.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 25, 2012)

isn't it in small caps already?


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

I think he means lower-case letters


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 26, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



Great, thanks


----------



## Summers (Jan 26, 2012)

You choose rest, Please and thanks, look forward to it.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_ 




This was a hard request :\ I hope you like it, I tried my best


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Summers (Jan 26, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



Fast Nice, thanks.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 26, 2012)

Avatar
Stock- 
Effects- Something similiar to this

Sig
stock: 
effects: same as avatar


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 26, 2012)

Request, please.


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Effects and borders are yours for the choosing


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




tell me if you would like me to add a border.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 27, 2012)

that looks epic :3

yeah i'd like a dotted border please, thanks


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Jan 27, 2012)

I love it! It's perfect! I will wear it as soon as I can. Thanks. :33


----------



## zetzume (Jan 27, 2012)

Request, please.
Set
 125x125 - ava
350x165- sig
Stock:   or  
Effects and borders are yours for the choosing

Can I also have a transparent version? <":


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 27, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>


_Excellent_ work, good sir. I approve. 

EDIT: I'm 24'd atm; will rep when able.


----------



## Federer (Jan 28, 2012)

Set please, do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Oturan (Jan 28, 2012)

requesting set

border: rounded
effects: *none*
ava: junior
sig: 500 x 350

will rep. :33


----------



## zetzume (Jan 28, 2012)

ayy. <3 

Thank you. :3


----------



## Sunagakure (Jan 28, 2012)

Transparency Request:


Background is currently white, I would like it to be Transparent, please. Thank you!


----------



## Summers (Jan 29, 2012)

Request set



You choose whatever is best.
It is a Epic chapter and this was epic coloring, make this more EPIC! I'm fine with several versions of it.
Please and thanks look forward to it.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 29, 2012)

Housekeeping
Federer
Oturan
Sunagakure
summers
Basilikos


----------



## Pyro (Jan 30, 2012)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:
Border: Solid line.
Effects. I want it to say Pyro off in the corner, and I would like the avatar to be a closeup of luffy's face. But other than that, whatever the artist thinks would look kickass/aweseome.

Looking forward to seeing what you can come up with! I'm really excited about this stock.


----------



## Tsukishima (Jan 31, 2012)

Set, , Junior, Rounded border.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 31, 2012)

*Housekeeping*
Federer
Oturan
Sunagakure
summers
Basilikos
Prototype
Pyro
Tsukishima

Don't worry guys, i'll get to these soon. I've got an exam to study for.


----------



## Sera (Jan 31, 2012)

Could I have two front page banners please?

*Stock:*



Thanks!


----------



## Sanshouo (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Summers (Feb 2, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



Thank you's.taking.


----------



## Oturan (Feb 2, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



thks. repped.


----------



## Brie (Feb 2, 2012)

Request: Avy

Stock: 

Size: One junior, one 150 x 200 [for another site]

Border: Black and white.

Effects: Up to you, but I'd like the red of his irises to be much brighter, almost glowing.

Please don't change the black and white aspect of the original stock.


----------



## Sunagakure (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate it, and I repped you up. ^_^


----------



## Oturan (Feb 6, 2012)

can you redo my sig? for some reason, it's not working anymore..:/
sig: 
500 x 350
stock 
borders: rounded


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Feb 6, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Other effects: Can you make it a mysterious blue color.
Info: I want the avy to be the girl who's shocked.


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 15, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Junior
*Stock:* ,  (Could I also have a sig version of the ava?)
*Border:* solid black border
*Text:* Emancipator - Lionheart
*Other effects:* make it magical :33
*Thanks in advance* 

PS: I'm glad we fought off SOPA


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 



*Border:* Dashed
*Other effects:* Pretty background


----------



## Daylight (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess Sanshou is on a break. That's fine.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2012)

Sanshouo, I don't know if you're just on break or never coming back so I'm going to cancel my request. Hopefully you do come back though....


----------



## Little Neko (Mar 22, 2012)

Little Neko said:


> *Request Type:* Set
> *Size:* Junior
> *Stock:* ,  (Could I also have a sig version of the ava?)
> *Border:* solid black border
> ...



Imma gonna cancel mah request brah


----------



## Solaela (Mar 22, 2012)

Nvm. I'll find somewhere else. Still thanks for the last set!


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 19, 2012)

IF ANYONE WANTS SETS, I'M BACK...I DOUBT ANYONE REMEMBERS ME THOUGH


----------



## Metaro (Jul 21, 2012)

[sp]
Senior set
(avatar 150x150)

Effects: up to you




Thank you 

[/sp]


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 22, 2012)

of course you are remembered. one of the best shops 
Avatar and sig rounded
Text: "Every Challenge I Get Through..." "....Makes Me Stronger For The Next One..."
Avatar of the hand with the Cigarette 
add any other effects that you see fit.


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 22, 2012)

If you don't like the border (i'm bored of dotted borders) or you want anything else changed, let me know!


----------



## Metaro (Jul 22, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> If you don't like the border (i'm bored of dotted borders) or you want anything else changed, let me know!



I have nothing against the border :33 but
Could you change the colors (background and Kushina) to redish , pink or like ? .


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 23, 2012)

Here you go :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Metaro (Jul 23, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


> Here you go :33



Thank you pek, I'll wear it soon .


----------



## Cero Barrage (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey  if you ever still need a worker i'll gladly step in for ya

Business died when you went away from the shop despite the fact i took the request >.>


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2012)

Good day~

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:  and 
Border: Black/White
Text: On the sig, please put on the bottom "ようこそ"
Other effects: Nothing too special.  Maybe throw on a few filters, if you want to use a color theme maybe navy blue or something nice like that.  In terms of positioning of avy, just as long as you get his whole body (like basically elbow to elbow) in the avy that's fine

Thanks in advance, looking forward to finished product :3


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 24, 2012)

Cero Barrage said:


> Hey  if you ever still need a worker i'll gladly step in for ya
> 
> Business died when you went away from the shop despite the fact i took the request >.>



Thanks but i'll likely be able to do all the requests. Business isn't exactly booming right now  
and will do Jeff :33


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 24, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>


thanks alot it looks great


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks so much!! It was well worth the wait, will come back here again if I ever need a set pek


----------



## Metaro (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi again 

[sp]
This time i'd like an 150x150 avatar



Thank you 

[/sp]


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Metaro (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank yu again .
I'll rep you soon I have to spread .


----------



## Motive (Jul 29, 2012)

*Request Type*: Set
*Size*: Junior

*Border*: Whatever looks best
*Other*: You can add text if you come up with witty


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Vice (Aug 6, 2012)

Request Type: Ava
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Border: Any
Other Affects: Any


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 7, 2012)

SKELETON
Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:
Avatar: 
sig: 
Border: Any you seem suitable, or just a plain black border is good.
Other effects: None
Text: TittyNipple in Avatar
and for the sig: TittyNipple, and Greed in the bottom of TittyNipple.

Thanks! :3


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 8, 2012)

*Request type:* set
*Size:* senior sized
*Stock:* 
*Border:* default
*Other effects:* I leave this in your experienced hands
*Text:* the words _A Song of Ice and Fire_ on the signature, please. If you could somehow emphasise the words _Ice_ and _Fire_ so that they stand out, that would be preferred

Hopefully that's everything covered. :33


----------



## Prototype (Aug 9, 2012)

Request Type: Ava
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted, but without the inner white border
Other effects: Your choice for everything.

Thank you.


----------



## Motive (Aug 9, 2012)

Sanshouo said:


>



OMG! Thank you so much!! pek


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 9, 2012)

finish the rest later/tomorrow


----------



## Metaro (Aug 10, 2012)

Sanshouo 

[sp]
Another Senior set


Take your time , I might change the stock
Thank you .

[/sp]


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 10, 2012)

will do metaro :33


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks man, the effects are perfect.


----------



## Metaro (Aug 10, 2012)

Change of Stock


Thank you


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Stripes (Aug 15, 2012)

Request type: Avy
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Other effects: Scanlines~ An if you can use all three pictures, that'd be awesome
Text: MORDO. 

Thanks darling. An take your time. ;')


----------



## Prototype (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you very much, dude, it's awesome. ^^


----------



## Omega Reaper (Aug 16, 2012)

Canceled   .


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 17, 2012)

will do.

*Schedule*
Metaro
Stripes
Omega Reaper


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd like a set of this plz.
Senior size, make it as large as allowed. 

You may keep the borders simple.
And the effects are of your choosing but don't go to wild on it.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Aug 18, 2012)

Request type: set
Size: senior sized
Stock: 
Border: default
Other effects: I would like to leave this in your hands.
Text: Don?t underestimate the Will of Fire.

You could also cut the pic in order to get rid of the watermark "xXHancockXx". That's up to you. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## whamslam3 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Req plz*

cancel mine


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh man lots of stuff to do. 

Metaro
Stripes
Omega Reaper
Deathgun
xXHancockXx
whamslam3


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Metaro (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you pek.


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2012)

Can I get a set with a matching ava/sig of this image? 

Senior sized Ava and i'll leave the sig size and borders to your discretion.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 21, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 

Border: Anything that looks good
Other effects: surprise me


----------



## Sanshouo (Aug 21, 2012)

Will do


Metaro
Stripes
Omega Reaper
Deathgun
xXHancockXx
whamslam3
Darth
Alisdragon


----------



## Schneider (Aug 22, 2012)

Request: Sig friendly.
Size senior
Stock: 
Black and white border.
Thanks


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2012)

Closing my request here since it seems you've g0t a lot on your hands. 

I'll definitely come back for a different set some other time. thanks anyway!


----------



## Omega Reaper (Sep 5, 2012)

Canceling my request for the same reason.

Will try again when you're less busy.  :33


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 8, 2012)

closed my req


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 21, 2012)

I seems like whatever the reason may be you aren't able to complete the requests at this time, so i'm canceling mine as well.


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 21, 2012)

Closing my request as you seem very busy


----------

